
Show HN: Initiator Creator – Curated links for side hustlers - savydv
https://initiatorcreator.com/
======
savydv
Hi, I'm Saurabh Y (@savydv), co-creator of PeachBlack.co, Themesfor.app,
Engigogo.

I'm a serial entrepreneur who makes small startups and micro-projects. And
work as a full-time developer, designer, marketer, content writer for all my
endeavours. This newsletter is for the people of the same breed who handles
all things as indie makers, member of a small team or early-stage startup.

Initiator creator is a weekly hand-curated newsletter full of interesting
articles, links and resources divided into developer, designer, marketer,
entrepreneur and must-read categories for easy digest.

You can read the Sample Issue here:
[https://ckarchive.com/b/n4uohvhv430n](https://ckarchive.com/b/n4uohvhv430n)

